# Firefox - Einstellungen



## klein-odd (7. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe ein Problem:
Firefox unter Linux vervollständigt selbsttätig die eingegebene Netzwerkadresse und er soll es nicht tun. Wo und wie kann ich es einstellen ?

Beispiel :
ich habe mehrere Computer vernetzt (die im Netzwerk als Rechner1, Rechner2 usw. gekannt sind).

Normalerweise gebe ich im Adressfeld 
http://Rechner1 
ein, wenn ich die index.html-Datei vom Apache-Server auf Rechner1 anzeigen will.

Der Firefox vervollständigt die Adresse selbstständig und sucht Adresse:
http://www.Rechner1.de, was zu Fehlern führt.

wie kann ich es einstellen, dass der Browser es nicht tut ?

Ich grüsse alle Leser, Alexander


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. April 2011)

Hi,

das macht dein Firefox nicht einfach nur so, das liegt daran, dass er den Namen "Rechner1" nicht auflösen kann. Somit probiert er einige gängige TLD's durch bis er einen Treffer landet.

Hast du im Firefox einen Proxy eingestellt? Leitest du DNS-Anfragen auch über diesen Proxy?

Gruß
BK


----------



## klein-odd (9. April 2011)

hallo ! 
Deine Vermutung ist für mich schon ein Hinweis.
In der Tat habe ich keinen Proxy, mehrere Computer sind mit Kabeln in ein Netzwerk zusammengeschaltet,
auf jedem gibt es Dateifreigaben (Samba) und jeder Rechner hat neben einem NetBios Namen, wie Rechner1 usw. auch eine statische IP_Adresse. Firefox und andere Browser, die unter Windows betrieben werden machen die Vervollständigung nicht mit. Andere Browser, wie Konqueror finden den Rechner1 fehlerfrei, nur ich will es schaffen, dass auch Firefox es kann. Wie anfangs anfedeutet, freue ich mich über Deine Vermutung. Sollte es mir so gelingen, teile ich es mit. Ich Danke Dir BraKar, ein schönes Wochenende, Alexander


----------

